# Our New 23rs Is Finally Home



## goneflyfishin (Jan 12, 2007)

WooHoo!!
After lots of research and dreaming about our second home, it's finally sitting in the driveway!
We picked up our new 2007 23RS today & made it home right as it was getting dark!
We love it so far & look forward to applying lots of neat suggestions we've read about on this site.
We can't say enough about how this site helped us with our decision to buy.

We ordered our 23RS from Candy's Campers in Bell Buckle TN (moving soon to Murfreesboro). We had an enjoyable experience and both the sales & service departments have bent over backwards to help us, so far. We highly recommend them for anyone in this area.

Thanks Outbackers!
Now let's go camping! (went it gets at least above freezing!)

Tammy


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Tammy, congrats on the new 23RS.







I know how you feel when it finally gets home.







I see in your signature you are or were from Smyrna. I have been there one time. It looked like a nice town to live in.







If y'all are not doing anything in Oct come on over the the Southeastern Outbackers Fall Rally in the Mountains. You can find all the information at this link here. We would love seeing y'all pull in with that brand new shiny 23RS.









Leon


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

goneflyfishin said:


> WooHoo!!
> After lots of research and dreaming about our second home, it's finally sitting in the driveway!
> We picked up our new 2007 23RS today & made it home right as it was getting dark!
> We love it so far & look forward to applying lots of neat suggestions we've read about on this site.
> ...


Wow Way to go, congradulations on the new 23RS.

You know the 23RS was voted the best trailer in the US







Well only 3 were present to vote me, my wife and Son









I hope you enjoy and love your 23RS as much as we do.


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

Congrats on the new 23rs







That is a great floor plan


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Congrats on your new 23rs!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Post some pictures!!!


----------



## Burnzy (Jan 22, 2007)

Welcome and Congrats on the new Roo'

Scott


----------



## watervalleykampers (Jan 16, 2007)

Congrats on the new 23RS!







We too were so excited when we got our new OB home. We couldn't keep the kids out of it, and they can't wait to go on our first trip in the spring.

Enjoy!!


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations. It's nice to have it home, isnt it? Enjoy.

Scott


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Tammy,

Congrats on your new Outback! Now you're ready to GO!

Have a great time in it.

Enjoy.









Mark


----------



## goneflyfishin (Jan 12, 2007)

Thanks for the very nice warm welcome. Which is the only thing that's warm around here!
We're suppose to get freezing rain










and maybe snow







tomorrow.
It will be depressing to see our new 23rs with icicles hanging off of it!

I'll take pictures as soon as I'm able to hold the camera still enough, w/out shaking from the cold!


----------



## bentpixel (Sep 2, 2006)

Congrats on the 23RS.






























Maybe camp driveway will open soon.









Best Wishes,
Scott


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

bentpixel said:


> Congrats on the 23RS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


guess he already has reservations this weekend (or possibly at weekday) at Camp Driveway...


----------

